# Are there non-English speaking people trying the tapes ?



## Guest (May 23, 2001)

Hi,I'm willing to try anything to get rid of my IBS. Are there any non-English speaking ibs'ers who are trying the tapes and do they have any effect ?Thx.Best regards,Peter


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Peter, I am not totally sure I understand the question? Do you understand spoken English?The tapes have not been translated into differrent languages yet, but I know Mike will be working on that.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2001)

Hello,What I would like to know is if the tapes are usefull and worth trying for people who don't understand English very well.Best regards,Peter (C&D type)


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Peter, that is a hard question, as I don't know how much English you understand.I think if you are unsure you should wait.What language do you speak?------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2001)

My mother tongue is Dutch. Maybe I know enough English to understand the tapes, but I believe that the main purpose of the tapes is to relax, right? Well, if I would be listening to the tapes, then I think I would have to concentrate all the time to understand them, and this would mean that I would not be able to relax completely.Can you give me your opinion?Thank you.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2001)

Hi boesieMy mother tongue is Swiss German and I did the tapes 1 year ago with very good results. A positive side effect is that you can improve your English very much by listening to the tapes.Coni


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2001)

Hi Coni,Thanks for your reply.Perhaps I should try the tapes.Regards,Peter


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2001)

Hi PeterMy mother tongue is Swiss German and I followed the tapes last year with great success. A positive side effect is that in the same time you improve your English.Good luck!Coni


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2001)

Well, I decided to go for it and I ordered the tapes.Learning English and getting rid of my IBS at the same time sounds like a good investment.







Best regards,Peter...(C&D type)


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Boesie, I think you will enjoy them.







cornelia_hm, glad you had postitive results with them and improved your English.







That is a side effect I have not heard yet.







It would be great if you could put a small post on the hypno/cbt success thread.ThanksBoesie, let me know how you make out, stay in touch. We are also here to help if you need it.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2001)

Hi Eric,I'll be the test case for all the Dutch speaking IBS'ers out there. I Feel like a rabbit already







I'll keep you posted.Regards,Peter


----------

